# Malware auf fabrikneuem Windows-PC entdeckt



## Hippo (14 September 2012)

> Bei einer Untersuchung fabrikneuer Rechner aus China findet Microsoft vorinstallierte Malware, die zu einem neuen Botnetz führt.


 


> ...Tatsächlich fand man Rechner mit gefälschten Windows-Systemen inklusive Malware im Handel...


weiter hier: http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Operation-b70-Malware-auf-fabrikneuem-Windows-PC-entdeckt-6588618.html


----------

